# Tractor Supply Company Show/Stock canes.



## Deltaboy1984

I been using them for the past 8 years they are Oak and Flamed with a torch. I done some customization to them. Anybody else use them or other stock canes?


----------



## Rad

I've seen them -- never got one, I don't like the flaming.


----------



## Sean

Funny you mentioned it but I picked one up from local mill store here in Canada and will be doing some custom work on mine as well. Would like to make it into a defensive cane. I've got to steam bend the curve out a bit, it's too tight, sand the torch parts out (yuk why did they do that) and put notches in and a point...

Can you post some pics of what you've done? Thanks.

Sean


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I will have to get the camera cause I generally never take pictures of the things I make.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Time to get another one to play with. 
One I have carved the end of the cane into a sharp birds beak . I Painted it yellow did a little more carving painted it black with red eyes and I call it my Raven cane. The other one I carved a old man in the Tree face on it.


----------



## pjt113

I have one I made into a defense cane, cut handle down to a angle for hooking easier, used a rasp for grip notches, poly black. I want to make another one, I was thinking of decorative Tacks time more strength


----------



## pjt113

Would love to see pictures of yours


----------



## Deltaboy1984

http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i238/hogman84/DSCN1597.jpg

This is my hammer head .


----------



## Deltaboy1984

Some more coming soon.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

URL=http://s73.photobucket.com/user//media/mistiff014.jpg.html]


----------



## dave51

Deltaboy1984 said:


> I been using them for the past 8 years they are Oak and Flamed with a torch. I done some customization to them. Anybody else use them or other stock canes?



where do you get these from as I need some to start to make some canes


----------



## dave51

oops just noticed you are in the states
I am in the uk so I could not get these any ways


----------

